# So How Do You Pronounce Ollech & Wajs ?



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

all,

so how do you pronounce Ollech & Wajs ?

i can spell it but ... 

des


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Here you go

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=19727


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Robert said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=19727


well, i got the easy bit right at least.

cheers Robert

des


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

We're the Wajs Squad :lol:

...sorry I cant resist a good pun...or even that one.

-meow


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

The link for all the brands is Pretty much helpful, I'm happy that im not bad in pronouncing the brands before.


----------

